# Can you believe this?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Was cruising espn.com ans saw an article that was debating if tyler hansbourghs " hard worker" image is only because he is white. The writer questions if a black player worked that hard would he be getting as much attention as ty? can you believe that? uke: Will it ever stop? The guy is the hardest working man in college basketball!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

It won't ever stop because people keep looking for these angles whether they exist or not.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tyler has that hard wortking label attatched because he is not a great athlete, he is undersized, yet he gets the job done. Most of the black athletes in college basketball are better athletes than him, fact!!! He has to outwork whoever he is matched up against, black, white, or green!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

this story was in espn mag also. I only get the mag because i get it free through my espn insider subscription. It is quite possible the worst sports mag ever assembled.

If I expand this a little have you watched espn or read the mag lately? They are quite bad. I will watch espn news, but so of much everything they do is about race. Why can they just broadcast news, scores, and highlights like they used to? Why is it a big deal if the best college basketball player in america is white or the best golfer in the world is black? What ****** me off is that did it occour to the pea brained idiots in bristol that hansbough worked his butt off to get to where he is at and color has nothing to do with it or that Tiger simply is just a superior golfer golfer because of his talent combined with his work ethic? It has nothing to do with his color.

Does it matter that 80% of the NBA is black? So what? The black players in the NBA are better than the rest trying to get there, it would be good basketball if espn would stop hyping it up as a "black" sport. I know alot of white guys that play basketball too.

This happens not just in basketball, but in baseball, football and any other sport you can think of. Also there is huge influence on coaches throughout the country. Who frickin care's if the person is white, black,purple, whatever give'em some frickin credit for being a very good young player.

But espn won't do that because apparently that does not make for good tv......idiots :******:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I can't stomach most of the garbage that ESPN, specifically Sportscenter, puts out anymore.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow...I've been cooling myself down over these topics. I'm with you guys...

On ESPN First Take on Tuesday, Skip Bayless and some black "reporter" debated why there are less whites in B-ball. The black guy basically said the black kids work harder and the white kids don't want to put forth the effort! Can you imagine if someone said blacks aren't smart enough to be QB? Maybe that's why there are less??? Unflippin real.

Last week, another pass was given to Richard Williams (father of Serena and Venus) when he said this:


> Tennis is a prejudice game. Well, I'm Black and I'm prejudiced, very prejudiced. I'll be always prejudiced as the White man. The White man hated me all my life and I hate him. That's no secret. I'm not even an American, it just so happens that I was born in America. People are prejudiced in tennis. I don't think Venus or Serena was ever accepted by tennis. They never will be. But if you get some little White no good trasher in America like Tracy Austin or Chris Evert who cannot hit the ball, they will claim this is great.


Can you frickin' believe this? This is NO different than Don Imus' remark about the Rutgers' women's bball team last year. Both are distasteful, but only Williams got the media "pass."

uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------

